# experience of more than 10 years but recognised by EA for 7 years only, Eoi invited shows 10 years,



## ansarhussain104

Hi, 
My EOI shows experience of more than 10 years but Engineers Australia has recognized in my skills assessment for only 7 years, I got invited for the visa and my skills assessment has expired, Please anyone can suggest me as what to do.I have submitted my application for a duplicate letter but I am afraid that it will only be assessed upto 7 years and not more than that.
Which would mean that I wont be able to prove my points from EOI. 
PLEASE ADVICE.


----------



## Lovepreet607115

if you claimed points for 10 years on EOI, then current skills assessment should show 10 years otherwise its TOOO risky. refer some MARA agent.


----------



## RDStranger

ansarhussain104 said:


> Hi,
> My EOI shows experience of more than 10 years but Engineers Australia has recognized in my skills assessment for only 7 years, I got invited for the visa and my skills assessment has expired, Please anyone can suggest me as what to do.I have submitted my application for a duplicate letter but I am afraid that it will only be assessed upto 7 years and not more than that.
> Which would mean that I wont be able to prove my points from EOI.
> PLEASE ADVICE.


If your assessment is expired I am assuming it is older than 3 years and at that time you were assessed for 7 years of work experience. So as at today you anyways have accumulated 10 years of work experience. The maximum points allocated are for 8 years of work experience - anything over that no one cares.


----------

